# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Steve Frost gets his axe out

## Richie_lecturer

Full story. 

Out go:
Nathan Harding;
Bev Unwin;
Ronnie Clayton;
Diggory Compton.

More possible axings on the way..

Sad to see Bev go, but I won't miss the other three.

Looks like Fred is leaving after all, which is a huge shame.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

did they not axe bev before then brought her back to help shelly? but i suppose if with shelly leaving and the possiblity of fred as well there will not be much for her to do

----------


## alan45

I will miss Bevs character, she has a lot of potential. I also think they could do a lot more with Ronnies character. Diggory who???.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes they did bring back Bev to help Shelley.  This time however her exit is for good.  

I wonder who will run the Rovers now that Bev and Shelley are going?  Surely Violet and Sean can't manage on their own?  I'd like Frankie to be in the Rovers.  I wonder who will buy the Inn off Fred as well?

I originally thought Ronnie had potential but recently I have gone right off her.  Diggory is one of the worst characters ever, awful.  The only real loss is Bev.

----------


## no1abbafan

Glad to see Ronnie and Diggory go, love Bev, she should take over the Rovers, Maybe Fred will sell it to Ashley and Clare, can you imagine it. Think Nathan wasn't given enough storylines or better ones.

----------


## alan45

I would like to see Big Jim McDonald come back _so I would_  and take over T'rovers with Liz. Imagine the sparks that could fly with Jim and Charlie Studds

----------


## Red08

> Yes they did bring back Bev to help Shelley.  This time however her exit is for good.  
> 
> I wonder who will run the Rovers now that Bev and Shelley are going?  Surely Violet and Sean can't manage on their own?  I'd like Frankie to be in the Rovers.  I wonder who will buy the Inn off Fred as well?
> 
> I originally thought Ronnie had potential but recently I have gone right off her.  Diggory is one of the worst characters ever, awful.  The only real loss is Bev.


I read a while ago that someone from Footballers Wives was coming into Corrie to run the Rovers, couldn't see this happening at the time but seems possible if they are all leaving.

----------


## kayla05

Not sad to see diggory or ronnie go! but i like bev and nathan.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I read a while ago that someone from Footballers Wives was coming into Corrie to run the Rovers, couldn't see this happening at the time but seems possible if they are all leaving.


That was Zoe Lucker and that was a load of....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I would like to see Big Jim McDonald come back _so I would_  and take over T'rovers with Liz. Imagine the sparks that could fly with Jim and Charlie Studds


Not a bad idea.  Maybe they could build the prison around him in the Rovers, but with gaps between the bars so he can serve customers,  so they don't mess up on continuity, like other programmes.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Not a bad idea.  Maybe they could build the prison around him in the Rovers, but with gaps between the bars so he can serve customers,  so they don't mess up on continuity, like other programmes.


Of course they could transfer one in from the Beeb. I know one who has plenty of experience and is in between deaths at the minute. He could still keep an eye on things via his webcam.

Just as long as they dont even contemplate the return of Bet Lynch  :Sick:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Aye, the one on gardening leave.  He'll burst in via the Barlows front room *cough* the Rovers toilet, complaining of a slight headache.

No please, no Bet!  Alec Gilroy yes please but NOT the drag queen.  Maybe Alec will be discovered to be Annie Walker's lovechild, so she can be dragged back to work behind the bar again even though she would be nearly 100.  Wow Betty and Annie together behind the bar, I'm feeling all nostalgic.    :Embarrassment:

----------


## CrazyLea

i don't think ill miss any of these. bev really annoys me, and i think the others are kind of pointless.. all though have i missed something..who is diggory?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The fat baker with big glasses.

----------


## dddMac1

i won't really miss any of them

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't really any of them so i am not bothered.

----------


## LostVoodoo

the problem with both Nathan and Roni is that they brought both of them in well, but then did NOTHING with them for weeks on end, so now we don't even care that she's going. and i always got the impression Diggory wasn't supposed to be in it for long anyway, but what'll happen to the bakery? is it just going to vanish like some things do? 
Bev on the other hand, i am kinda sad to see go, without having a major storyline of her own she has still managed to fit herself in amongst the established cast very well. i heared she leaves with Fred, which would be nice.

----------


## jonni

i think that they should keep ronnie because she has taken on major storylines already and has a lot of potential.

----------


## Johnny Allen

To be honest I couldnt give a crap about any of them, particulary Diggory now there is a pointless character. Regarding who is taking the Rovers Im not sure but I read that Sean becomes full time manager.

Oh if Steve Frost is getting the axe out may I suggest Kelly, Keith and Tyronne are the next ones to go, along with Jamie.

----------


## Angeltigger

Was nathan not ment to be axed a long time ago

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bev I might miss for all of... hmm... 10 minutes?!  :Searchme:  And as for the others - well, three words... "Am I Bovvered?!"  :Moonie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> "Am I Bovvered?!"


I think you'll find the Tate family were in Emmerdale.  Don't remember a Catherine though.   :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think none of these characters should be axed apart from Bev. I know i am in the minority here but i think Steve should give the characters (like Ronnie, Diggory and Nathan) time to grow and give them a storyline and see if the viewers like them before deciding to axe them or not because in my opinion, they all haven't had enough screen time to grow on viewers. I just think that Steve should give them a storyline before judging to axe them or not. If i was in charge, I would axe Ashley and Claire as Fred is going so they could go with him after the storyline with Matt is over and i would also axe the twin who works in the factory, just my opinion though  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think you'll find the Tate family were in Emmerdale.  Don't remember a Catherine though.


haha!  :Lol: Good one Richie!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> I think you'll find the Tate family were in Emmerdale.  Don't remember a Catherine though.


Was Catherine not Zoe's alter ego who told her to burn down the Church  :Ninja:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Possibly.  I've forgotten who spurred her on.  It was only four years ago so I should remember that.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## feelingyellow

Diggory - he is pointless, the only good thing he's done is brought in Molly.
Bev - very annoying, her relationship with Shelley is quite good though.
Nathan - too innocent, liked him with Tracy as it would have been good to see him turn a bit evil.
Ronnie - she was good for the Jimmy/Steve storyline but that's it.
Fred - although he's a great character, he just been in it too long.
Shelley - same as Fred.
Craig - glad he's staying, this Rosie storyline could go quite far.
Maria - most annoying character ever, but maybe now she's not with Tyrone she could be good?

Quite a good thing to get the axe out, these characters just need to go. Hope he gets it out soon again so we can say goodbye to some of the useless trash there.

----------


## alan45

> Fred - although he's a great character, he just been in it too long.
> .


How do you work that out???  There are still plenty of storylines left for Fred and he certainly has not been there too long

----------


## feelingyellow

> How do you work that out???  There are still plenty of storylines left for Fred and he certainly has not been there too long


Everyone he has nearly always involves a woman and him getting dumped, it's getting really boring. Hmm, he's been in it since 1994 - 12 years... way too long.

----------


## Tamzi

I don't care about Diggory or Bev, I preferred Corrie when Bev wasn't there. They could have done more with Nathan and Ronnie, they were good characters, just wasted. Corrie needs to foucs on a smaller group of characters and stop bringing in a range of good characters and wasting them.
xxx

----------


## Katy

im not bothered really about them. I thought ronnie was quite good so shes the only one im a little disappointed about leaving.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Everyone he has nearly always involves a woman and him getting dumped, it's getting really boring. Hmm, he's been in it since 1994 - 12 years... way too long.


So by that reckoning we have to get rid of the following:
Ken = 46 years;
Emily = 45 years;
Rita = 42 years/34 years;
Betty = 37 years;
Deirdre = 34 years;
Vera = 32 years;
Gail = 32 years;
Mike = 30 years;
Audrey = 27 years;
Jack = 27/25 years;
Kevin = 23 years;
Sally = 20 years;
Steve = 17 years;
Liz = 17 years.

Oh dear.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## eastenders mad

> So by that reckoning we have to get rid of the following:
> Ken = 46 years;
> Emily = 45 years;
> Rita = 42 years/34 years;
> Betty = 37 years;
> Deirdre = 34 years;
> Vera = 32 years;
> Gail = 32 years;
> Mike = 30 years;
> ...


by looking at the list you did isay the people on there should be axed they are:
ken
emily
mike
kevin
sally

[/list]

----------


## feelingyellow

> So by that reckoning we have to get rid of the following:
> Ken = 46 years;
> Emily = 45 years;
> Rita = 42 years/34 years;
> Betty = 37 years;
> Deirdre = 34 years;
> Vera = 32 years;
> Gail = 32 years;
> Mike = 30 years;
> ...


 :Rotfl:  No, but Fred is overused with him and his woman storylines. Some of the characters you've mentioned aren't used so much or have more interesting storylines that aren't just the same as the last one.

----------


## alan45

> by looking at the list you did isay the people on there should be axed they are:
> ken
> emily
> mike
> kevin
> sally
> 
> [/list]


Why????  What reasons have you for wanting to get rid of some of the streets stalwarts

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ken & Emily - Do literally nothing.  :Thumbsdown:  

Kevin - Just sits there eating his tea, shouting all the time.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> Ken & Emily - Do literally nothing. 
> 
> 
> Are you not watching at the mo.  Emily is involved in a major storyline involving her late husband's muderer  
> Kevin - Just sits there eating his tea, shouting all the time.


And just who fixes all the cars in Weatherfield  not to mention his daughter's under age sex storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah fair enough, Emily's involved in a storyline now, but when was her last one? A long time ago...  :Ponder:  

And as for Kevin, well im sure Tyrone could manage on his own at the garage. He hardly gets any decent storylines, most of them just revolve around him and Sally arguing over her never-ending affairs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But fair enough, this storyline involving Rosie is a little different for him.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yeah fair enough, Emily's involved in a storyline now, but when was her last one? A long time ago...


Getting bumped over the head by Mr Hillman.  




> And as for Kevin, well im sure Tyrone could manage on his own at the garage. He hardly gets any decent storylines, most of them just revolve around him and Sally arguing over her never-ending affairs  But fair enough, this storyline involving Rosie is a little different for him.


Purpose? We need Kevin's ugly mug to scare wives into the path of lorries.  Beware Sally, it worked for Alison.   :Nono:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Getting bumped over the head by Mr Hillman.


That was about four years ago!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It was even longer since Rita had a storyline.  

As for Betty, well apart from Marmaduke's death last year she hasn't had anything to do since the 90s!

That said, good things come to those who wait.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> It was even longer since Rita had a storyline.


Rita had one at the beginning of 2004  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Now you mention it, I've just remembered.  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

And as for Betty... well I wouldn't really call Marmaduke's death a storyline...  :Searchme:   :Ponder:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well a minor one obviously.  Poor cat, off our screen for 10 years, only to come back for one episode to die.  :Sad: 

She needs a big one soon, as she's 86 soon.   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

86?!  :EEK!:  Wow, I didn't realise she was that old.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

If i was in charge i would axe the characters that have ran their course but also keep a few old favourites. I would axe Dev, Tyrone, Maria and Janice if i was in charge  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree with Dev, Tyrone, and Maria, but definitely not Janice  :Nono:

----------

